# Feature Request: Audio for OBS Virtual Camera



## Al from Ottawa (Dec 20, 2020)

Have been trying for over a month to get quality audio and video to Zoom for live streaming. Two cameras, and a small audio mixer with USB output.  At the moment both cameras are connected via USB 3.1 ports on our Windows 10 laptop. 

Zoom sees the OBS Virtual Camera, and can also see the USB audio from our physical mixer as a microphone source. But the video is several hundred milliseconds behind the audio. If I grab the audio in OBS instead of directly in Zoom, I should be able to delay the audio in OBS to match the video. The catch is that Zoom does NOT see the OBS "output" audio stream; that is sent only to internet direct streaming destinations and to recordings. I can get the audio from OBS to Zoom by assigning the OBS "monitor" output to a virtual audio cable that goes to Zoom. But audio delay is NOT applied to the monitor audio (which is reasonable for the usual use of Monitor as a way to listen on headphones), and as a result Zoom still sees the audio out of sync with the video. 

As a workaround I have tried to use the VoiceMeeter app, which ought to be able to send an audio stream with up to 500 msec delay. It works fine using its "B" bus which has no delay. But when I try to use a delayed A bus output via virtual cable, Zoom sees the virtual cable but there is no audio on that cable even though it shows up in the OBS audio mixer as an output mirroring our USB mixer input. 

Zoom knows how to deal with both audio and video from a real camera. OBS already has the right audio stream. It just needs to be included along with the video  in the Virtual Camera output, and everything should work cleanly. 

I have not included log files because as far as I know it is all design intent at the OBS end. This should be an easy low-risk feature to add, and it would be helpful not just for Zoom but for any  setup in which OBS output is being sent for further downstream processing on the same computer.

Let's get the OBS virtual camera out of the silent movie era.


----------



## debianatoe (Feb 5, 2021)

Great idea! I miss the feature "Audio for OBS Virtual Camera" too. But please create it not only for the Windows platform. All supported operating systems will need this feature.


----------



## Dürkheimer HC (Feb 5, 2021)

Oh yes - please! Tried hours after hours and lots of test sessions using NDI (-> audio delay 1 second), Virtual Audio Cable and Mixer a.s.o ... but it's all that annoying. "Virtual Camera" is the only straight forward and preferable way. OBS + Zoom is perfect - "just" add audio to the video to have a "real" camera including audio as virtual output to Zoom and others. For me, it would be worth a donation of € 100 just for that - promised! - We're all looking forward ... so many thanks for your work!


----------



## jshingler (Feb 6, 2021)

This might help, ... how I use Virtual Cables for Audio.









						Obs Virtual Cables
					

Send OBS Sound to Zoom and Teams




					jshingler.github.io
				




Jim


----------



## Nimble (Apr 14, 2021)

OBS Virtual Camera should carry audio natively IMO.

I don't see anyone talking about this really, but it's the perfect way to pipe your OBS output to FFmpeg completely outside of OBS, giving you the functionality of OBS with the flexibility of FFmpeg output (tee psuedo-muxer, segment muxer, etc). The only thing holding it back natively is that it doesn't carry audio, this can be fixed with various plugins, the best one probably being Audio Monitor. But it still requires a virtual cable or a professional interface with loopback capabilities.

I understand that the idea behind virtual camera is that it's well... a camera, which you typically wouldn't want to carry audio. But with it allowing you to pipe your entire scene (sources that aren't cameras) to other programs as a capture card, I think it only makes sense for it to carry audio.


----------



## PedjaS (Apr 14, 2021)

I second this request. Having audio coming from Virtual Camera would simplify things a lot for web conferencing.

It even does not have to be withing Virtual Camera, it may be separate virtual audio device. What is important is for it to provide easy access to audio filtered and synced with video within OBS.


----------



## WBE (Apr 14, 2021)

Feature requests should be made at ideas.obsproject.com


----------



## TIMORLANG (Apr 23, 2021)

Great idea....


----------



## RiquezJP (Apr 29, 2021)

WBE said:


> Feature requests should be made at ideas.obsproject.com


Ironically my OBS forum login is Github & so I cant login or vote on the ideas URL. Allowing us to login to make suggestions would be a suggestion!

However, including Audio is huge. Ive already had to recover my OS messing this up so bad I lost audio on my machine completely. Im not going to mess with this again until its properly incorporated.


----------



## Nimble (Apr 30, 2021)

I made a submission after @WBE suggested so:








						OBS Virtual Camera audio · OBS Studio Ideas and Suggestions
					

I see others posting this idea, but my use case and insights are a bit different. While most people are using OBS Virtual Camera as a way to pipe thei




					ideas.obsproject.com


----------

